# Urgent- replacement bulb needed asap!



## JamieandChris (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello,

I live in the Minneapolis suburbs and need to buy a replacement bulb asap for the superbowl party today. It's an infocus bulb and has 4014 hours.... How much longer do you think it has? I've tried calling Menards, Best Buy, Office Max, and nobody has bulbs in store... Does anyone know where I can buy one in store today? 

Please respond ASAP as I need it for the superbowl!!

Thank you!

Jamie and Chris


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

It is gonna be tough to find on a Sunday. Any place you could rent a projector for the day... You might have a better chance of that. I usually get my bulbs online. If you would have found this out last week you could have had one shipped to you. I take it you have friends coming over to watch the game or you would just watch it on a smaller tv. How many hours does Infocus say the bulb will last?


----------



## JamieandChris (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello,

We have an 'infocus' IN76. On other message boards people said that there is automatically a 'replace bulb' warning after 4000 hours, but their bulbs have worked from 4050 hours to 7000 hours, so i *hope* we should be good for today..... eesh!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did it make it through the big game?


----------

